# Jake's Spec V Shrimp Tank feat. Taiwan Bees



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

New house, new tank, right? Perfect time to start something new.

It's been a while since I've had a _new_ tank and I figure it's time to scratch that itch.

After seeing this thread and watching Rachel O'Leary's videos, I decided to go for an all-in-one that would fit on an unused counter in my kitchen. Enter the most recent version of the Fluval Spec V. It's small, sleek, has a great filtration system, nice LEDs for low-medium plant growth and it won't be a fully open top humidity nightmare this time of year.

I spent the last couple weeks sorting through my hardscape supplies and found the perfect piece of "spider" wood so I could get to work when the tank arrived.

After unboxing, leak tests and functionality testing, I started trying things out.

Option 1:










Option 2:











I like option one the best and decided to go with it. Not sure if I'll trim the wood or not but I'm leaning toward leaving it as it is.

Here's a look from above:












It doesn't interfere with the light and some emergent growth might be nice. Who knows?

There's plenty of space in the rear left corner for planting and attaching plants:











Plenty of hidey holes for shrimp:











Only minor modifications need to be made to make the tank shrimp-safe. Filling this slot that leads into the filter media chamber with silicone:











And a similar slot that's between the filter and pump chambers:











Both are there for less experienced aquarists to prevent the pump from running dry. I'm not having any of that nonsense, though, and am gonna remedy the situation before filling the tank.

Likely won't cover the intake baffle but will stuff some sponge or filter media behind it to keep shrimp out. If that doesn't work, I've got plenty of stainless steel mesh and fiberglass window screen.











As you can see, it'd be easy to attach window screen inside the chamber. A bit of silicone and all would be well. I've got plenty of time to figure something out, as it'll be at least a week before I fill it up to begin the cycle. Then another 4-6 weeks before livestock moves in.

Quickly realized this thing needed a black background and got out a razor blade and some shelf liner.

Here's a look at the hardscape as it stands:



















Darker look:











From the end:











The top:











My workspace is to the right of the tank, kind of adjacent to the granite overhang bar. So this will roughly be my vantage point:



























Not bad if I may say so myself. Not the fanciest tank I've done but definitely not the worst. (This is, however, the worst counter top I've ever seen. Can't wait to get quartz. And the faucet? Don't get me started.)

I plan to house Taiwan Bee shrimp - have my eye on some Black King Kongs - and am ready to bring in new blood to my existing shrimp colonies. Not 100% set on BKKs but they're at the top of my list at the moment.

Despite having a ton of Aqua Soil Amazonia on-hand, I think I'll be using Extra-Fine Controsoil as a substate. Regular Amazonia just doesn't look as nice as smaller grained substrates in tiny tanks.

Since I want to start fresh, I ordered several different kind of plants. Whether they'll all show up remains to be seen.

The following Buces showed up today:

*Bucephalandra:*
Bukit Kelam
Mini Boyan
Mini Dark Melawi
Narcissus
Titan Round
Velvet Wide Leaf



















They're a bit broken up and some are slightly damaged but I think they'll look great once things get settled.

Expecting a bunch of mosses, crypts and anubias over the next few days/week. One of my vendors told me some of what I want is unavailable, so we'll see what happens. In the meantime, I've got a tub set up to temporarily house all the plants:











Nothing is set in stone but I like the rough plan I've got laid out in my mind. Anubias, Crypts, Bucephalandra, maybe Hydrocotyle tripartita or H. sibthorpioides. Cool, simply-colored shrimp. Slow growth. Easy maintenance. Just my kind of tank.

Will update more as I get things going. Also in the process of restarting my 3gal longs at the same time.

Thanks for reading!


Update:

This journal will also document the progress of my Spec III. Beginning with post #104, I'll be highlighting both tanks throughout their life cycles.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Look forward to seeing updates. Got any photos of your Taiwan bees? From memory, I thought you had a colony of those and one of PRLs but I could be mistaken. Also curious where you plan to source the BKKs, as I've had my eye on those as well for an upcoming tank.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Okay, wait a minute. I was reading through this and saying "How pretty that counter-top is"...
\Now you are just acting like I have really bad taste. 
Really, its _pretty._ 

Okay, Ill keep reading: had to just stop there because I was like wait a minute...


Im loving on the Buce. Ive never grown it before, but I may follow your lead and try some in the shrimp tank. I found some on Buceplant that I put in my shipping basket for possibilities.

That tank is so nice- I really like the look of it.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

@Discusluv: Okay. So they're not _ugly_ but they sure get old when you stare at them all the time. The cut of the stone is also unappealing, as I prefer a more 'modern' aesthetic. 

Definitely going to replace them. New range and refrigerator come first, though. 
@Blue Ridge Reef: Here are some from my first BKK colony. Don't have updated photos handy at home.










































I may end up moving some of my own shrimp to the tank but not until I get some new lines established. Even though I don't want to spend the money, I feel like it's necessary for genetic diversity.

My PRL line is still going strong. Honestly don't even know how many I have. Parted with about 2,000 last year and the colony has already bounced back.

Not yet settled on a source. Depends upon what my usual Bee folks are able to breed between now and when I order. Here's hoping someone will have some for sale when the time comes.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> @*Discusluv*: Okay. So they're not _ugly_ but they sure get old when you stare at them all the time. The cut of the stone is also unappealing, as I prefer a more 'modern' aesthetic.
> 
> Definitely going to replace them. New range and refrigerator come first, though.
> 
> ...


Wow! Those shrimp are amazing. :surprise:The last picture... is that also a King Kong variety?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, Black King Kong. 



Discusluv said:


> Wow! Those shrimp are amazing. :surprise:The last picture... is that also a King Kong variety?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Yep, Black King Kong.


Beautiful.


----------



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

somewhatshocked said:


> My PRL line is still going strong. Honestly don't even know how many I have. Parted with about 2,000 last year and the colony has already bounced back.
> 
> 
> 
> Not yet settled on a source. Depends upon what my usual Bee folks are able to breed between now and when I order. Here's hoping someone will have some for sale when the time comes.


Do you sell the PRL's online? Who are your Bee folks if you don't mind me asking?



Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## zmartin (May 1, 2018)

I just recently found and read your 3 gallon tanks thread. Inspirational in it’s simplicity. 

Will definitely be following this thread.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

@Discusluv: I think BKKs are appealing to me because they seem more natural and less forced by the hobby - kind of like Goldens/Snow Whites and wild-type Neos. 

Even though they remind me more a natural shrimp, they're obviously not. Wish we could get more hobbyists to focus on wild-types in order to promote habitat protection.

@gjcarew: Check out the For Sale section here on the forum. That's where I source pretty much everything. Also where I list sales threads for shrimp when I have them and for my line of shrimp food. Not keen on discussing sales outside that section (I have to follow the rules like everyone else and inevitably someone will complain suggesting I'm promoting my own sales) but I do offer them a few times per year. Cooler months only because my area of the country is 10,000% Humidity Hot Swamp Central these days. 

There are quite a few shrimpers who have my PRL line. Some have decently shrimp sales operations but a couple try to pass my line off as some weirdly-named foreign line. Guessing it's because they know hobbyists would avoid them if they knew mine are usually cheaper than cherry shrimp and often free. Being a hobbyist isn't about making a profit and no one will ever convince me otherwise. So definitely hit up the For Sale section here. Feel free to PM me if you have concerns or need help vetting a potential source before buying.

Whoops. Got on a soapbox for a second. Sorry!

Not yet settled on a Bee source, as there are several on the forum. Could use some of my own colony but don't want to do that until I get new blood going. It's been so long since I've added new Bee genetics that I cringe thinking about it.

I _do_ have a couple non-forum sources but I'm not sure they'd want me to share their names. Both are private hobbyists who only keep tank-raised critters - one in the US and one in EU. 

@zmartin: Thanks! There are several other journals linked in my signature that are shrimp-focused. Some of them may be helpful or interesting and some are probably mind-numbing. Here's a taste:

Jake's Mr. Aqua 12gal Long/36" Shrimp Tank

So Maybe I Have A (20L) Shrimp Problem…

Jake's DBP 10gal For Cories & Shrimp

Jake's 45-F - High-Tech Guy Goes Low-Tech

Jake's 5.5gal Tiger & Cherry Shrimp Tank

Jake's High-Clarity Shrimp Cubes

I try to document everything I do in the hopes of making shrimp keeping easier for newcomers. It's been a hot minute since I've updated most of them and my at-home practices have improved. They're still fun journals, though, and you'll get a sense for how easy shrimp keeping can (and should?) be.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> @*Discusluv*: I think BKKs are appealing to me because they seem more natural and less forced by the hobby - kind of like Goldens/Snow Whites and wild-type Neos.
> 
> Even though they remind me more a natural shrimp, they're obviously not. Wish we could get more hobbyists to focus on wild-types in order to promote habitat protection.
> 
> ...


 Im loving on my wild- type neo's. They may not be desirable to many- but, I love their variability. Funny, I have one that is quite larger than the others that is brown and has visible orange eyes? It hangs out a lot on my sponge filter so I can usually find it. There are also a couple that are looking noticeably rounder on belly? Maybe will see some babies soon. 

Quick question: is the _Caridina cf. babaulti_ "Zebra" ta hybridized form of shrimp or does it naturally occur in the wild? These guys are very beautiful. They appear shier than the neo's and cluster more under plants in shaded areas.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Cryptocoryne wendtii Bronze/Brown, Cryptocoryne beckettii and Christmas Moss came today from a vendor on Amazon. One many of us are familiar with. Since we have a policy against vendor reviews to avoid flamewars and shenanigans, I won't identify them publicly. To their credit, they refunded me for the C. beckettii and the moss. (I had a gift card - that's the only reason I went this route.)

I'd rather have the plants than the money. Typical of someone who keeps plants in glass boxes of water, isn't it?!

C. wendtii ($14.99) arrived in decent shape, though I believe it's been misrepresented by the vendor. I'm happy with it either way, as long as it doesn't die tonight. Gonna look wonderful when it matures. Check it out:



















C. beckettii ($16.99) arrived rotting, stinking, unusable. Straight-up rancid. Can't even be salvaged at the rhizome. Looky here:



















Christmas Moss is about 50/50 - at least some of it is salvageable:











I've shipped moss for nearly 20 years. It doesn't turn brown and die off this much during a day of shipping - not even in heat. It most likely looked like that when they plucked it from the tank. I feel like I get to be picky when I'm paying $19.99 for moss, ya know? Y'all can see the kind of mosses I keep, so it's not like my complaint is unwarranted. 

This is a good time to reiterate that what I say about buying from other hobbyists can be important. They typically do a better job at shipping, take better care of things, enjoy their plants and do the best they can. I'll stick to hobbyists for moss from here on out. Tissue-cultured plants are a different story, though. Okay, I'll also buy tissue-cultured mosses when the price is right, I'll admit. Can't resist.

Sadly, the vendor didn't use ice packs or insulated material despite me paying a fat shipping premium. Lesson learned on that front - don't automatically trust that semi-popular vendors will do what they say they'll do. They were a source of some substrates for me several years ago and were at one point a sponsor of many hobbyist forums. So this plant development is unfortunate. I know they know how to ship properly. They just didn't.

From here on out, I'll pay the premium when I want tissue-cultured plants and go with folks I _know_ will ship properly. AFA, here I come. 

Now for a happy note: Have more plants coming Monday from San Diego. Here's hoping the shipping premium I paid this separate vendor actually keeps the plants in good shape. New plants! Yay!

I also took some time today to make a couple quick modifications. First up - I filled in the slot between the main tank and the filter chamber with silicone:










Placed some tape on the slot and filled it in with silicone on the other side. Since it's so thin, I decided it may be a good idea to add some strength. So I cut a piece of fiberglass screen and smudged some silicone around it. Here's a look at it through the back of the tank:










Screen is probably unnecessary but I had little scraps of it leftover from various vivarium projects.

Also filled the slot between the filter and pump chambers the same way:


















I'll clean the silicone up a bit before flooding the tank.

Going to try a different source for C. beckettii this week and maybe load up on C. parva and C. lucens. Can a person ever have too many clumps of parva? I probably have thousands at this point and can't get enough of it. Thrives in high light and CO2 but always does well for me without either. Doesn't grow quickly but I certainly don't want it to in a shrimp tank.

Also considering mini pellia/Riccardia chamedryfolia. It's a plant I've never really enjoyed til now and think it may be nice in my 3gal longs. I guess my tastes are changing?

Now I need to finalize the Spec's hardscape and figure out whether or not I want to add rocks or keep it simple.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Im sorry about the bummer plants. And those were bummers! 
It would seem that this vendor would have the wherewithal to not send product that doesn't show them in their best light. No excuse.

Ive had alot of difficulty growing C. Parva in the past. But, I think this is because Ive always tried growing it in deep tanks with inadequate light- and, I might add, from online vendors. I haven't seen it available for sale from members on here yet. But, I think you have a much bigger network than I do among members to draw from. Those who dont advertise, but will send you some when you need some.  

Excellent job on the modifications for the Spec-- Im learning all kinds of new tricks lol!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Pretty sure those Babaulti are wild or wild-ish.

My C. parva never really goes bananas in low-tech setups but I think there's something nice about its lanky, tiny appearance. A clump of a hundred of them is only about the size of the average C. wendtii leaf and that makes them ideal for small tanks.

Amateur hour plant mishap aside, I'm pretty excited about all the other stuff I'm acquired. Pretty sure I'm going to take a couple days this week to focus on tanks and avoid work. Are tankcations a thing? I am going to make that a thing.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Hit the plant jackpot today! The following arrived in tissue cultures:



Hydrocotyle tripartita 'Japan'
Riccia fluitans
Weeping Moss/Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping'

Just regular ole plants:



Anubias nana 'Petite'
Java Moss
Mini Christmas Moss
Fissidens fontanus

Combined with the Buces, moss and Crypts I've already got and those on their way? I think this is a good start and I need to get to work this evening to at least get a few things going. I can add other plants - especially root feeders like Crypts - as they come in.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

somewhatshocked said:


> Hit the plant jackpot today! The following arrived in tissue cultures:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well I'm glad to see you've had some better luck with the second lot of plants. I literally just threw out a handful of xmas moss as well, but fear of shipping plants keeps me from giving it away to someone. Perhaps I should give it a go one day. 
I'm loving this journal already, good work mate. C parva huh...maybe I'll need to get this for my ever growing number of shrimp tanks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ever been so tired from standing on your feet with your arms down in a tank that you forget what day it is? Haha, nah, not, I'm not old, don't look at me, I'm not the one feeling exhausted. (I am. It's me.)

Think I have things roughly set up how I want them. Here was the tank dry:










And the tank flooded:


















A look from the corner:


















I don't think it's terrible and, honestly, that's surprising on the first day.

That filter bag filled with lava rock will come out once the wood is more water-logged. I thought having a giant piece of slate glued to the bottom of it would be sufficient. Wrong! It nearly floated out of the tank.

On the wood at the bottom (there's some in back that you can't see) is Mini Christmas Moss. Up from that are a couple Anubias nana 'Petite', a Buce, bag of rocks, Buce, Vesicularia ferriei 'Weeping' (it's the light-ish moss you see in a couple places). Buces really go all the way to the end of the main piece and I need to trim most of their roots tomorrow.

On the substrate is a small piece of driftwood with a big clump of a Buce I can't name. To the right of that is a beautiful piece of driftwood I ruined by gluing a bunch of regular Christmas Moss onto. It'll get crazy and I'll have to keep it trimmed or maybe move it to another tank once Crypts start to mature.

I planted five or six decent clumps of C. wendtii - in the back and to the right. Here's how many I have left over:










Also decided to try out a few rhizomes of the C. beckettii 'Petchii' that arrived in a nasty state yesterday. Here's hoping.

In the rear left corner of the tank are three pieces of Hydrocotyle tripartita 'Japan' - with a bunch leftover just in case. It'll grow up quite a bit and will weave its way through the other plants. Thought about adding some Java Fern back there but am not really feeling it. Maybe a tall crypt? Open to suggestions.

Two more Anubias nana 'Petite' will look better. Adding a larger Buce I have at the bottom of the stump is on the agenda once I have time to cut the clump up. Will probably glue it to small lava rocks to make it easy to move.

Planning to add a bunch of C. parva to accent throughout. 

I just want this thing to be loaded down with Crypts, bits of nice moss and a ton of epiphytes. Shrimp paradise but not hot garbage, ya know? 

I'll get things more finely tuned and arranged over the next week. Left plenty of room for mosses to grow out, Buces to expand (and for me to add more) and some open areas for Crypt growth and planting of others. 

What else? Still deciding because I have so much available at the moment. Have plenty of Fissidens and Riccia, though I'm not sure I want to use Riccia because it always ruins everything by getting messy. Maybe in another tank.

Fissidens may look nice on a small piece of driftwood placed on the substrate. Probably a better fit than the Christmas Moss I used on the log thing. 

More to come.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The tank ran for 6-7 hours so I could see how much ammonia the Controsoil released. Less than 0.5 PPM. Needless to say, I like Aqua Soil Amazonia much better in terms of being a planted tank substrate. No need to add ammonia, more nutrients for root feeders like crypts and sometimes cheaper. 

Aquasoil doesn't look as good as Controsoil Extra Fine Black in small tanks, though, and that's why I went with Controsoil - even though it's really more dark brown than black. Guess I think of Controsoil as more of a shrimp substrate. I've never used it in a tank with a bunch of root-feeders like crypts.

When I tested this morning, Nitrates were between 5 and 6 PPM, so the substrate is bringing at least a bit of nitrogen to the setup and I'm not mad at that. I plan to dose the tank a tiny bit on occasion and will likely use my DIY clay fert balls I make for crypts if I don't love how things are going after about a month. 

Dosing an ammonium chloride solution now to bring things up to 3-4 PPM. Introducing bacteria today to jumpstart the nitrogen cycle. 

Edit: Replaced the carbon with a bunch of random ceramic media:










That ought to be plenty.

There's room beneath the sponge filter rig to place a bag of Purigen - as water flows into the pump chamber - should I ever need it.

.....

@Jamo33: You should try shipping plants. It's not that big of a deal - especially when it's not blazing hot outside.

But if it is hot like it is now? All you need is an insulated box, a cheap cold pack you can get at any aquatic/reptile shipping supply retailer and some sensible packaging skills. Priority shipping at minimum. 

If you're unsure, just give it a try sometime. Offer it in the Random Act Of Kindness section and tell the recipient it's a trial run for you.


----------



## Duboisi (Jul 11, 2019)

Nice! looking forward to see how the tank progresses!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Looking excellent.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's been a good, exhausting couple of days. Escaping work? Didn't happen.

But I found some stuff I didn't know I had or have long forgotten about. An unused Eheim 2211, AquaClear 30, and an AquaTop UV filter (something I'd only use for the UV if it were necessary):











Unused filters! Not sure how those slipped by me.

No detectible nitrite yet but the tank is eating about 1.5 PPM ammonia per day and the substrate is releasing about 2.25 PPM, best I can tell. Only have to add a bit of ammonium chloride to bring things up.

Temperature has been hovering around 75-76 in the tank today and that's not something I like. Decided to increase surface agitation by repositioning the outflow valve. Hopefully this increases evaporative cooling and the temperature will drop. If not, I'll just have to keep it cooler in my home for the rest of the summer. 

Added this big Buce that I cut in half and glued to some lava rock. It's temporarily in this tank, I think, as I'd rather see the nooks and crannies of the driftwood.











The Hydrocotyle tripartita 'Japan' is already adjusting and growing:











Here are three of my favorite tiny Buces - roughly photographed:



























Maybe instead of spending money on tanks I should replace my iPhone 6 Plus so I'll have a better camera in my pocket...

Really disliking the melty, rotten C. beckettii and hope the rhizomes aren't ruined. Would love to see some of them spring back to life and join the C. wendtii. Guess we'll see what happens in a few weeks.

Thinking about bringing some Phyllanthus fluitan home for my tiny tanks. Salvinia and Frogbit would be more ideal but don't have the desire to sort through all the floating plants in our container ponds and risk harming shrimp. Would be easier to buy or trade - time to hit up the For Sale section...


----------



## gjcarew (Dec 26, 2018)

somewhatshocked said:


> Really disliking the melty, rotten C. beckettii and hope the rhizomes aren't ruined. Would love to see some of them spring back to life and join the C. wendtii. Guess we'll see what happens in a few weeks.


In my experience the crypt wendtii will completely take over a Spec V. The becketii is a much more appropriate size. Hopefully it pulls through!

Sent from my Pixel 3 using Tapatalk


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I grow Crypts in pretty much every tank and am used to keeping on top of them. The trick is to plant single plantlets and let them grow in. 

Like this:










































They won't take over if you don't let them.



gjcarew said:


> In my experience the crypt wendtii will completely take over a Spec V. The becketii is a much more appropriate size. Hopefully it pulls through!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Heat update:

Guess who remembered they have a bunch of spare cooling fans. 

Temp dropped about 2 degrees Fahrenheit in an hour with a 92mm fan sitting directly on top of the tank over the opening. Since that worked so well, I decided to mock up a DIY fan stand:


























Classy, isn't it? High-class stuff. Heh. Thank goodness I'll probably be the only person seeing it until I can create a nicer solution. Can't beat free, though.

Letting it run at that angle for ten minutes dropped the temperature another 0.6 degrees. Since it's working this well with extreme heat and humidity (a million percent humidity and 95 F - heat index fluctuating from 105-110, apparently), I think this solution is going to be okay. Now I can go back to keeping it 73-75 during the day. With a dehumidifier, a fan here and there and a shaved head? It can sometimes feel breezy and chilly. 

I'll add a temperature controller before allowing shrimp to move in if I can't keep things stable with just a fan and maybe a timer.

I suspect the shape of the tank - tall and skinny for the volume - has something to do with the fact that it's temperature wonky. Most of my shrimp tanks are shorter than they are tall and have more surface area for cooling.

Probably going to add more plants to the tank this weekend as I find the time.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Have been keeping a temperature log for the tank and it's proved to be helpful. I'm a nerd, so I put a spare Raspberry Pi to work. 

The combination of a partial cover, internal pump and the LED fixture raise the temperature of this tank about 5 degrees Fahrenheit above ambient room temperature. A low-powered fan just blowing over part of the tank cover knocks that down about 5 degrees. Annoying, if you ask me. Now there's only half a degree of temperature difference between night and day. Combination of keeping my home cooler at night and the light being off account for that. This intense heat wave and extreme humidity aren't helping at the moment.

Here's a sample of my log over the course of a few days. You can see temps drop when I turn the fan on or off. Can also get a sense of when it's getting hotter outside as tank temperature rises slightly. These times are merely when I looked at the log and pulled them for my notes. 

74.7 @ 1:36 P.M. - fan on
73.4 @ 1.59 P.M. - on
73.7 @ 2:08 P.M. - on
72.0 @ 2:32 P.M. - on
72.1 @ 2:46 P.M. - on
72.7 @ 2:51 P.M. - on
72.6 @ 3:54 P.M. - on
72.0 @ 4:14 P.M. - on
72.3 @ 4:40 P.M. - on
72.1 @ 4:58 P.M. - on
72.9 @ 5:25 P.M. - fan off
72.5 @ 5:47 P.M. - off
72.4 @ 5:54 P.M. - off
72.0 @ 6:09 P.M. - off
73.8 @ 8:02 P.M. - dark, off
74.4 @ 12:19 A.M. - off

72.2 @ 6:40 A.M. - fan had been on about 90 minutes, room temperature increased slightly
71.8 @ 7:50 A.M. - on
71.3 @ 8:16 A.M. - on
71.2 @ 10:49 A.M. - on
72.4 @ 11:47 A.M. - on
71.2 @ 4:35 P.M. - on
71.4 @ 6:23 P.M. - on
71.0 @ 9:11 P.M. - fan off

72.9 @ 7:16 P.M - fan off
74.5 @ 2:30 P.M. - fan left on permanently
724 @ 3:30 P.M. - on
72.7 @ 4:46 P.M. - on
71.8 @ 8:18 P.M. - dark, on

69.1 @ 6:47 A.M. - fan still on, room temp increases
69.5 @ 7:51 A.M. - on
69.0 @ 9:15 A.M. - on

This makes me confident the tank can handle the shrimp I want. Also relieved to know that I can now increase the room temperature a bit to a more comfortable human + dog level without worry or having to remove the tank cover. 

My other tanks don't have internal pumps or covers, so they don't have this issue. Thank goodness.

Someone asked for a photo of my water storage setup, so I decided to move one of my RO/DI reservoirs into a well-lit area for a photograph:











The pump is on a timer set to turn on for a few minutes a few times per day to prevent stagnation. The hose stays on and sinks down into the Brute can. 

When I want to fill a smaller container for top-offs (I don't do automatic top-offs) or a bucket for remineralization? I just place the hose into the bucket and let the pump do the work for me. 

As a bonus, here are some of my terrestrial moss cultures that I use in vivariums:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

In addition to finally detecting Nitrite? I finally have all the plants I want for the tank. 











Hundreds of C. parva plantlets separated, C. lucens, Phyllanthus fluitan, dozens of buces ready to go in and even a (finally) healthy bunch of C. becketii.

Tomorrow's gonna be fun.

To hold the thread over until there's a substantive update, here's a look at one of my 'leftovers' tubs while I was swapping water:











Related - what the heck am I going to do with this Salvinia natans? Here's a pic of it floating in one of the tubs:











It's too large for any of my tanks. Money poorly spent on my part. Guess I'll be finding a new home for it if it doesn't work out.

Note: Photos may not show up for a bit because my host is updating.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Added a ton of crypts and buces today:











































Looks pretty rough but it'll look great in 80-90 days. Gonna ditch that weeping moss or maybe cut & reattach it. Not a fan as it currently exists in the tank.

My initial idea was to leave most of the wood bare but I guess I've abandoned _that_. All these buces should look kinda neat by this time next year.

Also added some red root floater:











Tank continues to eat ammonia but it's only been ten days. Got another 3-4 weeks at minimum of getting the nitrogen cycle going.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Decided to mix together a simple fertilizer solution that can be safely used with all of my small shrimp tanks at home. I took what others have reported as being safe with Taiwan Bees (and my own experience dosing for too many years to count) and cut that in half. There's no way I'm paying $30 for $0.25 worth of fertilizer - even if it's a hobbyist/former hobbyist - when I have pounds of the stuff at my disposal. Dry ferts are cheap, people, stop paying for liquid!

It's pretty weak:

500ml of RO/DI water
KNO3 - 12.86 grams
K2SO4 - 17.57 grams
KH2PO4 - 569 grams
CSM+B - 4.64 grams

Mixed it all up together to make it easier. Not worried about mold because it'll get used up pretty quickly (it'll last about ten days) in all the tanks, bowls and tubs.

Left out MGSO4 because I figure there should be plenty with a GH of 5-7, depending upon the tank. It's in the stuff I use to remineralize.

Since 3ml of the solution only increases TDS by about 10 in 5 gallons of water - and doesn't do much in terms of nitrates, I don't think it'll be too big of a deal in small tanks to dose it a few times per week if necessary. At least until I have enough of a bioload to support plenty of plants. I dose way more than this in larger shrimp tanks and have never had an issue. But better safe than sorry until you're comfortable with a particular tank and colony of shrimp.

This substrate is nowhere near as nice as Aqua Soil Amazonia so I want to be prepared. (No, kids, it's not. There's no comparison.) It buffers well but doesn't perform anything like Amazonia when it comes to root-feeders like Crypts. A lot of people love it in shrimp-only tanks but I believe it's sub-par both for shrimp and in heavily planted tanks. The main gripe people seem to have about Amazonia is that it requires initial water changes. Who cares about that when the trade-off is that it includes all the ammonia you'll need to get a tank cycled? Certainly not me. 

Despite not loving the substrate, I'm still looking forward to seeing how it holds up in a planted environment and I'll probably continue to use it in shrimp tanks without much plant mass.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Decided to mix together a simple fertilizer solution that can be safely used with all of my small shrimp tanks at home. I took what others have reported as being safe with Taiwan Bees (and my own experience dosing for too many years to count) and cut that in half. There's no way I'm paying $30 for $0.25 worth of fertilizer - even if it's a hobbyist/former hobbyist - when I have pounds of the stuff at my disposal. Dry ferts are cheap, people, stop paying for liquid!
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Thanks for the comments on the Controsoil. I didn’t really know what to expect as far as plants- not using it before- . 
I am on my way home from vacation. Looking forward to seeing how the shrimp tank has held up. And the 10 gallon that is still cycling. 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Don't get me wrong - Controsoil is pretty great for what it is and it will provide a decent amount of plant support. It's just not Amazonia and we (I) need to temper our expectations when it comes to plants, I think.



Discusluv said:


> Thanks for the comments on the Controsoil. I didn’t really know what to expect as far as plants- not using it before- .
> I am on my way home from vacation. Looking forward to seeing how the shrimp tank has held up. And the 10 gallon that is still cycling.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Hold your horsies, kids! I've got a critter!

Look:



















Some kind of snail. Still too small to figure out if it's pond or bladder. Here's hoping it's pond. It's been feeding off algae on the glass the past two days. Guessing it came in with some of the buces. This reminds me that I still need to try to source some pond snails and ramshorns.

Now, only 10,000 more days until the tank is ready for shrimp. Maybe I'll actually be able to afford them when the time comes so I don't have to dip into my existing colonies. Everybody cross your fingers on that one.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The tiny snail has been hard at work:











This is why snails are good, folks. They aren't pests.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> The tiny snail has been hard at work:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I know- they are just kinda gross when you are a sissy. :|


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Took a break from sorting through decades worth of hardscape to check out my new leftovers tub:











Looks like things are growing in relatively well. Even with six-year-old Amazonia. What I'll do with all that plant mass when it matures? The world may never know. (It'll probably go into new tanks, ugh)

Ran out of space last week and had to get creative to keep my moss extras. So I tied fishing line around moss-covered wood and used coated wire to create little holder things on the rim of the tub - like this:











Frees up substrate space and doesn't block much lighting.

Decided to test parameters on a whim and discovered that there's about 1PPM Ammonia, 0.5PPM Nitrite, 10PPM Nitrate. So this sucker is cycling without any effort on my part. The sponge filter was added when I set it up to provide a bit of flow and to catch floating plant bits. Intent wasn't to establish a pronounced nitrogen cycle but here we are. 

Guess I should add a couple shrimp (Amano?) and some snails once it stabilizes.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

One of the Anubias nana 'Petite' specimens I added to the tank is officially calling it quits, I think, and is disintegrating by the hour. So that's fun. Gonna replace that sucker if the rhizome doesn't make it. Came from the same vendor who shipped me algae-infested Fissidens I mentioned in another journal.

But the moss and crypts? They're coming along nicely. Various types of algae are forming as part of this whole new tank thing. Buces aren't really suffering - beyond a damaged leaf here or there that's likely my fault. H. tripartita 'Japan' is doing well. The single snail is chowing down on the glass at a speed that's just impressive no matter how you look at it.

While I want this tank to be ready at the 4-5 week point, I'm not sure it will be. That's probably for the best because it's going to take a month or two to sell off the equipment I have listed on the forum in order to justify a shrimp order.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I have some Anubias petite I can send you-_ free of charge_. They will have some algae; but Im sure you could take care of that. It is from this tank. I have a ton!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I caved and added some Tetra StafeStart Plus to all of the tanks. :surprise:

(And appreciate the offer, @Discusluv!)


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Can't remember who asked me about pH with this batch of Controsoil but I finally busted out the Sera pH reagent and tested.

Hovering around 5.5-5.6.

I tend to keep all of my Bee tanks below 6, so it's nice to see this substrate buffering around the same point as Amazonia.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Can't remember who asked me about pH with this batch of Controsoil but I finally busted out the Sera pH reagent and tested.
> 
> Hovering around 5.5-5.6.
> 
> I tend to keep all of my Bee tanks below 6, so it's nice to see this substrate buffering around the same point as Amazonia.


 I need to test mine as well, the one with the Controsoil! Havent yet tested the pH.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

About the LED fixture on the newest model of Spec V: it's so strong that I had to cut a couple hours off my photoperiod to combat algae growth. At least until I can add shrimp and snails to the tank.

To say it's an improvement on the fixture from the previous generation of Spec V is an understatement.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Okay. I think these are Mini Ramshorn and not limpets. You can kinda see the spiral of the clear shell in these rough shots:


















(Yes, kids, my fingernails are clean despite digging around in tank dirt all the time)

There's one in my 25cm cube (triple cubes thread), as well. I honestly don't care what they are because they're algae-eating powerhouses. I want about 50 more per tank.

On a related note... I really want a second Spec V but know I have enough as it is. Maybe it's time to revive my 45-F but with sand and an extreme rock scape instead of Aqua Soil and driftwood. I need more Neo & Tiger tanks, anyway, because I've been focused on Crystals and Bees the past decade.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Okay. I think these are Mini Ramshorn and not limpets. You can kinda see the spiral of the clear shell in these rough shots:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


No better time than the present. :grin2:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I think I'm going to pull the tank out of storage this week and tinker around with some hardscape options. I already have everything, so there'll be no extra expense. Not even for crypts and moss - my go-to plants. It'll have to go back into storage for a month or two but at least I can get ideas for a scape.

Plan is to put up a heavy-duty rack in my living room toward the end of the year. I'm a tank nerd, so it's acceptable. The kind of shelving system (Husky, Edsal, Muscle Rack) that comes with particle board shelf inserts but I'll replace them with 1/2in plywood. Everything painted black. 48in wide, 5 shelves, 72+in high. That'll allow me to have all of my small tanks in one compact area. 



Discusluv said:


> No better time than the present. :grin2:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

You know, this is a good idea. 
I dont know if you saw my other post about a breeding project, but I may just try to do something like this with my small tanks will be needing for housing breeding pairs conditioning for spawning. I have a space in my office that I could put a small shelf and the 30 gallon breeding tank could fit in here as well. I will need to do some adjusting- but, it might work. I could put the 30 gallon breeding tank in here as well. All I need to do is get rid of a dresser. Who needs clothes, lol. 

The breeding tank, it is unattractive ( as all good breeding tanks are) and it will be appreciated by all if I took it out of the living quarters where guests can see it. I need to start thinking like you do. Practicality and function have never been my brain's strength. I am more inclined to creativity- which often has a 50/50 chance of success once put into practice.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The best thing about these shelves is they're easy to paint or disguise. They're metal, so it's easy to use heavy duty magnets to hang sheets of fabric or thin veneer. 3M Command velcro strips are also ideal when using fabric as sort of a curtain. 

Practical and functional, sure. But also decent-looking if you put in some effort. The only thing you'd really have to do is get some plywood cut and paint it to match the shelving unit.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> The best thing about these shelves is they're easy to paint or disguise. They're metal, so it's easy to use heavy duty magnets to hang sheets of fabric or thin veneer. 3M Command velcro strips are also ideal when using fabric as sort of a curtain.
> 
> Practical and functional, sure. But also decent-looking if you put in some effort. The only thing you'd really have to do is get some plywood cut and paint it to match the shelving unit.


I dont think I can fit a 48 inch rack, however. Ill need to find something a bit narrower.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They come in several sizes. Most common is probably 36in wide, 72in high, 18in deep. 



Discusluv said:


> I dont think I can fit a 48 inch rack, however. Ill need to find something a bit narrower.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Guess I'm officially in Floater City:











Super-excited to have frogbit and salvinia that didn't all come from my own supply. Here's why: I (admittedly, ugh) brought home a little bit of salvinia to use in my tanks. I inspected each plantlet and its roots. Shook them out in water. Fine-toothed comb situation, you know? I still ended up with Endler fry! Now I'll never get around to eradicating them at home and they'll be living in all of my tanks forever and ever and ever. Endlers, I might add, that survived an extreme winter in a container pond on a rooftop. They're invincible.

Fun stuff aside, that Anubias is definitely a goner:











As you can see, the other one is slowly adjusting. 

Gonna yank the rotting one and replace it with [STRIKE]a Buce[/STRIKE] some Anubias (not sure why I said Buce) I snagged from a forum member.

Speaking of rotting... I added Ramshorns to all of my tanks and they're making quick work of tons of algae:











Despite being a poor photo, you can see snail criss-crosses and the progress they've made. They're slowly getting the front glass cleared up, cleaning up smaller Buce leaves and slowly working their way to larger leaves. Snails are good.

Now time for some zoomed in bad photos:



















All the crypts are adjusting and finally throwing off fancy new leaves. Victory! Only a matter of time until they stop being miniature plants and turn into big ones that fill the rear of the tank.

Not sure if this Spec will ever be 'cycled' but I'm still excited about it.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

As you know, once those crypts get going, they can really get going. The ones in my 20 have just exploded right now, long transition but once it takes, it really takes.
Tanks looking great, ramshorns are a nifty little thing.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

That's one of the reasons crypts have been my go-to for 10 or 11 years. They always look good even if they're nutrient deficient. Crazy how they can make even the most low-tech tank look like I've tried really hard (when I haven't) after a few months.

But Ramshorns... I think they're under-appreciated for being the cleaning machines that they are. Poop machines, too. I mean - I'm offended at the amount of waste they've produced in just a day. But definitely cleaning machines. Really want to bring home some from my other tanks but there are never any close enough to the surface for me to easily grab. 



Jamo33 said:


> As you know, once those crypts get going, they can really get going. The ones in my 20 have just exploded right now, long transition but once it takes, it really takes.
> Tanks looking great, ramshorns are a nifty little thing.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Planned to remove the goner Anubias today and realized there's new growth from within the past couple days.

Here's a photo that looks like I took it with a potato:











I'm still going to remove it in order to add a larger portion of Anubias. But now I plan to move the new growth down a bit on the same piece of wood. 

Love finding surprises like this.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Here's a photo that looks like I took it with a potato:


:laugh2::laugh2:


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Anubias. The true cockroach of the aquarium. 
Mine lived in a bucked for a year. I forgot about them entirely. It had transitioned from submerged to emerged growth numerous times. Now you see that same plant in all 3 of my tanks...give anubias water and it will find a way to live.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

@Discusluv: I mean, really, it's like I took it with a potato or like I have no idea how to use a camera. Cracks me up. This old iPhone 6 Plus needs to be retired soon. 

Guess I need to suck it up and get a new battery for my DSLR. 

@Jamo33: Similar experiences here. Was truly disappointed to have this bunch instantly rot and turn to mush. It's not even in water with extreme amounts of ammonia. Heck, the crypts didn't melt. Can only chalk it up to them being in bad shape before they were shipped. They could have been cooked on their journey from San Diego but I don't think that's what occurred. My new bunch, thanks to Discusluv, was shipped from a much warmer region of CA and they're in pristine condition.

But at least they grow back sometimes!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Snails have cleaned most of the algae from all the plants and the front glass is almost clean.

Here's a look as I was checking parameters earlier:











Weeping moss can finally be trimmed and re-glued on the branch so it looks less bushy and messy. Mini Christmas Moss (bottom left of the wood) can be trimmed within a week. The regular Christmas Moss on the chunk of wood on the right side of the tank can also be trimmed.

Can't really see much of it in the shot but the Hydrocotyle tripartita 'Japan' is doing well. Once it begins to grow over the wood a bit and toward the front, I think it'll give the tank a bit of a softer look. 

If I leave these Buces alone and let them grow, am judicious with moss trimming and placement, let the crypts go crazy? I think this tank will look pretty great in less than a year. Exciting to think about.


----------



## Shrubbery (Jul 1, 2019)

somewhatshocked said:


> Snails have cleaned most of the algae from all the plants and the front glass is almost clean.
> 
> Here's a look as I was checking parameters earlier:
> 
> ...


The driftwood is starting to shape up really nicely - you've really "planted it" (if that's what one does to driftwood) really well. I can't wait to see it fill in a little more!

The piece you've chosen really helps to show off the length of the tank, too. I have a Spec V as well, and I have not managed to create that same illusion of size and scale. Nice job.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks!

I think the wood looks a lot less sharp and severe than it did a few weeks ago. Growth of Buces has helped a lot. I think I'll stop doubting it once everything goes crazy. 

Was never really a fan of the Spec line until I saw the new models in-person. Then realized I had the perfect countertop spot that's awkward and unused. Being able to take advantage of its uncommon dimensions made it really click for me as a shrimp tank.



Shrubbery said:


> The driftwood is starting to shape up really nicely - you've really "planted it" (if that's what one does to driftwood) really well. I can't wait to see it fill in a little more!
> 
> The piece you've chosen really helps to show off the length of the tank, too. I have a Spec V as well, and I have not managed to create that same illusion of size and scale. Nice job.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Had to travel for work for a couple days and came home to see the tank is showing slight bits of Nitrite and is definitely eating noticeable amounts of ammonia again. Funny how the slightest parameter change can be so exciting - even after all these years keeping tanks.

Noticed some of the Mini Ramshorns have grown up but so have some of these clear little guys:











Limpets. Which I'm pretty happy about. It was tough to tell them and Mini Ramshorns apart when they were tinier. But now that they've grown, they're distinctly different. Glad to have both.

In my experience, limpets are as great at cleaning as large Ramshorns and Nerites. Kind of a shame so many people consider them a pest and try to get rid of them.

There are also quite a few daphnia and other little water bugs I can't quite make out darting around the tank. Guess it's time to break out the macro lens this week.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Limpets were my favorite when I kept marine (broke down my last ever saltwater tank last week). But most reefers HATE them. They're the MTS of the saltwater hobby. They do no harm, lots of good, but people didn't buy them so want every last one eradicated it seems.

Bump: Limpets were my favorite when I kept marine (broke down my last ever saltwater tank last week). But most reefers HATE them. They're the MTS of the saltwater hobby. They do no harm, lots of good, but people didn't buy them so want every last one eradicated it seems.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

@Blue Ridge Reef: I've never had them in my marine setups and have rarely had them in freshwater. So pretty excited to see them in these new tanks so early on. 

...

Now for the tank update: It's still teetering on the edge of having measurable Nitrite. Algae's all gone. Snails are doing well. Gonna have to feed them a bit later in the week. I know people will knock me for having snails in tanks that are still cycling but... here we are.

Brought home some more tissue-cultured plants I have no business with. Had to pick up mineral salts for my shrimp remineralizer mixes so I just added them on. Woo, right? Thank goodness for gift certificates. More plants yay. Taiwan Moss, Rotala 'bonsai', Hydrocotyle sibthorpioides. 











Won't do a vendor review but you can see my favorite fertilizer retailer in the photo above.

I'll try to integrate some Taiwan Moss and a bit of the H. sibthorpioides (so I can get it mixed up with H. tripartita 'Japan', of course) into this tank. The rest of them will be spread across a couple tanks and into my leftovers tub.

A bit of the Rotala 'bonsai' will make its way into my vase projects and, like everything else, into the leftover zone. I need to snag an extra tank while they're cheap at Petco or make room in my tub at home when I eventually crack these plants open. Will it be tonight? Will it be tomorrow? Should you hold on to your wigs in anticipation? The world may never know.


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

I only ever had the "Scutus" type, and it would sometimes come in on live rock. When customers would complain about them, I'd gladly take them off their hands. They're slow-metabolism little things and don't get a lot done, but I'm all about diversity of life as long as it isn't harmful to anything I'm trying to keep. There was is a species called a keyhole limpet that will supposedly eat SPS but I never saw that type in person.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Me needs some ramshorns then, sounds like they are cleaning beasts. 
Re the new plants...why not, if you can bolster some extras for your other tanks then I say its an investment rather than a cost.
You using those salts for DIY remineraliser?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Ramshorns definitely clean up a lot but most any snail you keep in freshwater will be beneficial. I can't imagine having a tank without them. But I'm the kind of person who wants a saltwater tank with just rock, hermit crabs, snails. 

Yep, for shrimp. I've mixed my own for larger systems for several years. But have a bunch of Salty Shrimp at home that I bought in bulk for cheap a long time ago. 

It's, what, roughly $100 at some retailers now to buy 1000g/1k of GH+? 2.2lbs. You can make about twice that amount for something like $15 - if you don't bargain shop or have a good discount supplier. It's just a fancy GH booster with some added minerals. 

With uncertain trade, ridiculous shrimp-related price gouging (some of them resell PRLs they got from *ME* for under a dollar at a markup of $25+), the common practice of retailers and resellers disappearing overnight... it only makes sense for serious hobbyists to be comfortable mixing their own minerals for the critters they choose to keep.



Jamo33 said:


> Me needs some ramshorns then, sounds like they are cleaning beasts.
> Re the new plants...why not, if you can bolster some extras for your other tanks then I say its an investment rather than a cost.
> You using those salts for DIY remineraliser?


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

somewhatshocked said:


> Ramshorns definitely clean up a lot but most any snail you keep in freshwater will be beneficial. I can't imagine having a tank without them. But I'm the kind of person who wants a saltwater tank with just rock, hermit crabs, snails.
> 
> Yep, for shrimp. I've mixed my own for larger systems for several years. But have a bunch of Salty Shrimp at home that I bought in bulk for cheap a long time ago.
> 
> ...


Price gouging, happens in every hobby and sadly mostly affects new comers and the experienced (yours truly). Everyone is out to make a quick buck mate, its sad but true.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Since there's interest (based on private messages alone) in making DIY remineralizer, I figure I should share my recipe. It's something others have claimed as their own through the years but I'm keen on sharing everything I can with other experienced hobbyists. It doesn't matter who originally came up with the idea - it took probably a dozen people to figure everything out. They're just mineral salts and this is nothing more than really fancy GH booster that anyone can make.

I use Salty Shrimp stuff at home because I have a hefty supply of it. Once it's used up in several hundred years, I'll stick with my own mix.

Usually make it in large batches, so what I'm sharing will yield a substantial amount. I've tried to cut my typical amounts down to reasonable hobbyist levels. My preferred fert source is Green Leaf Aquariums but you can get them where you prefer. Just try to buy from someone not prone to price gouging and/or preying on common fears in the hobby.

CaSO4 (Calcium) - 145 grams
MgSO4 (Magnesium) - 92 grams
K2SO4 (Potassium) - 27 grams
MnSO4 (Manganese) - 0.4 grams
FeSO4 (Iron) - 0.75 grams

If you want to make less, I'd start with these amounts:

CaSO4 - 58g
MgSO4 - 37g
K2SO4 - 10.5-11g
MnSO4 - 0.16g
FeSO4 - 0.25 - 0.3g

That'll give you a little more than 100 grams and will last you quite a while.

You don't have to add iron but I do. Sometimes in lesser amounts. You can replace the Manganese and Iron with a micro/trace mix if you want. Just be sure to use about the same combined weight. Or tweak it. Or don't. You can even add Mosura TDS Up if you want. You'll be fine regardless.

I measure to about TDS of 100 or so to hit gH 5. Really, just measure to your preference. 120ish usually hits about gH 6. It's pretty much like all the mainstream brands, though obviously is not 100% identical. _Orrrr iiisss itttt??? Cough, cough._ Note that the TDS and gH measurements I'm listing here are all subject to variability. Depends upon sources, vendors, whether your TDS meter is calibrated, all that. The best thing to do (even with commercial products) is to mix up a bit of water and determine that gH is where you want it. Make note of the TDS and use that as your target in the future.

When I mix water for Neocaridina or regular tanks with fish, I just add baking soda to bring up the kH to where I want it. Calcium Carbonate can be used but I rarely bother with it. Baking soda has always been fine for my purposes. When mixing for Neos, I typically aim for 140-150ish TDS to hit a gH somewhere between 7 and 8. Baking soda increases the TDS but that's fine - they're Neos.

Some people will tell you that you need to fuss over the kind of CaSO4 you use but I've never found that necessary. It dissolves easily in room temperature water.

Since MgSO4 is just Epsom Salt, it's likely going to come in large grains. It's easy to grind down into a fine powder with a mortar and pestle if you want. Can even easily smash it with something flat. Not necessary but I find it's easier to get an even blend with all the other mineral salts in the mix.

The best part about this mix? It's cheap. Roughly $10 to buy everything you need. Everything is useful in planted tank fert mixes, anyway, so you probably already have it on-hand if you're a tank nerd.

Some have suggested I sell my own remineralizer blend but I don't think that's going to happen. I'd rather help people make their own by putting in a few minutes of effort. I'm sure someone else will see this and instantly think they can take advantage of others by selling this mix. More power to them if they want to be greedy. But even more power to people who share knowledge and help their fellow hobbyists.

If you try my mix and like it? Get your shrimp friends to make their own. Life is difficult enough as it is. Help folks out when you can.

TL;DR: Hi, it me! The mean moderator who enforces the forum's guidelines... and when folks get caught doing something terrible, they complain about it and come up with excuses and interesting stories about how I'm so mean to them. That guy. It me. Doing things that make price gougers mad. Again. I hope this mineral mix helps someone out down the line. Especially if they're down on their luck or short on cash but still want to enjoy this frequently absurd hobby.


----------



## Shrubbery (Jul 1, 2019)

somewhatshocked said:


> Since there's interest (based on private messages alone) in making DIY remineralizer, I figure I should share my recipe. It's something others have claimed as their own through the years but I'm keen on sharing everything I can with other experienced hobbyists. It doesn't matter who originally came up with the idea - it took probably a dozen people to figure everything out. They're just mineral salts and this is nothing more than really fancy GH booster that anyone can make.
> 
> I use Salty Shrimp stuff at home because I have a hefty supply of it. Once it's used up in several hundred years, I'll stick with my own mix.
> 
> ...


This is fantastically helpful. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Since there's interest (based on private messages alone) in making DIY remineralizer, I figure I should share my recipe. It's something others have claimed as their own through the years but I'm keen on sharing everything I can with other experienced hobbyists. It doesn't matter who originally came up with the idea - it took probably a dozen people to figure everything out. They're just mineral salts and this is nothing more than really fancy GH booster that anyone can make.
> 
> I use Salty Shrimp stuff at home because I have a hefty supply of it. Once it's used up in several hundred years, I'll stick with my own mix.
> 
> ...


 Haha! You have chewed me out many times for being a "blankety-blank!
Mean moderator. >

~No, I deserved it. :grin2:



But, I still think you are the best thing since-- um- sliced bread. 

He. he.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Once again Jake. Giving to the community despite being met by those whom wish to make a quick buck. I applaud and admire this.

Thanks mate, I'll be setting it up quick smart.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Day 32. Tank was at 0.25 PPM Nitrite yesterday. 0.50 PPM Nitrite today. The end is near!

This thing will be able to handle shrimp in another 2-3 weeks. 

Gonna add new Anubias tonight or tomorrow, trim & replace some moss, tinker a bit with the filter intake baffle (probably gonna cut some black sponge to fit snugly in the inner chamber), place a small bag of ceramic media at the bottom of the filter chamber where water flows into the pump chamber. 

Really pleased with how things are turning out. It won't be a show piece by any stretch of the imagination but it'll certainly be a shrimp paradise.


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

Good news! Once the cycle is complete are you going to dose 2ppm ammonia per day still?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Probably for a week or two. Maybe longer - depending upon the extra cash I have and whether I can source what I want.

If I can't get what I want within a month of the cycle being established, I'll probably cave and bring home shrimp from my existing colonies. Really don't want to do that because I'd prefer to introduce new blood. But we'll see how things go.

Need to suck it up and list my fancy CO2 rig and other equipment on fleabay. 



Jamo33 said:


> Good news! Once the cycle is complete are you going to dose 2ppm ammonia per day still?


----------



## Jamo33 (Feb 18, 2014)

somewhatshocked said:


> Probably for a week or two. Maybe longer - depending upon the extra cash I have and whether I can source what I want.
> 
> If I can't get what I want within a month of the cycle being established, I'll probably cave and bring home shrimp from my existing colonies. Really don't want to do that because I'd prefer to introduce new blood. But we'll see how things go.
> 
> Need to suck it up and list my fancy CO2 rig and other equipment on fleabay.


Taiwan Bees, heading into expensive territory there so I wouldn't be wavering in my desire for quality either. 

Was wanting to get that regulator off you, but right now I just cannot accommodate the luxury, hope you can move it on soon. 
Very excited for all of your tanks mate, excellent work as usual!


----------



## Blue Ridge Reef (Feb 10, 2008)

Ha! I too have been looking at that regulator every time the shrimp food gets reposted. If someone doesn't buy it soon, I might have to. But I'm a ways off from needing it and my aquarium budget is kept pretty strict.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Something I've been thinking about the Spec but haven't really put into words:

It has an insane amount room for filter media and comes stocked with a ton. A huge piece of sponge, ceramic media, charcoal that I'll never use but replaced with more ceramic media. It's really kind of remarkable that an all-in-one includes this much. You'd need an Aquaclear 70 or 110 in order to fit this much sponge & ceramic media in a typical tank. 

Some Spec folks act as if it's necessary to DIY a media basket but it's really not. Not even for a shrimp nerd like me who prefers to over-filter whenever possible. 

With all the complexities of modern tanking and shrimp keeping, it's really nice to have so much packed into a tiny package. I wish there were more small options like this.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Added some Anubias on the wood (left of tank), removed the Weeping Moss:











Will add some Taiwan Moss where the Weeping Moss used to be. Along with a few more small Buce specimens. Didn't trim the Mini Christmas Moss but will do that sometime within the next few days.

Added Frogbit and Salvinia in a corral to give it a chance to survive the flow:











Decided against attaching stainless steel mesh to the baffle with silicone and against using a large chunk of sponge. Easy solution: used a couple chunks of sponge to hold the steel mesh in place:











That allows me to see what's flowing into the filter chamber, remove the mesh if needed and still gives me the ability to keep extra ceramic media so I can easily seed other tanks and filters when needed. Having some room room for filter floss is also a good thing.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Added some Anubias on the wood (left of tank), removed the Weeping Moss:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 You always seem to anticipate what my next question will be. 

I was thinking about this today, modifying the Flex outflow so as to not get any trapped shrimplets. I was thinking "Jake had the details of this somewhere in one of his journals..." 

Which one- hmmm...
And viola!
Really great solution. Im glad you are remembering to document these things for us unpractical folk. Or is impractical the right word. I dont know--- i just have a hard time devising the practical solution. 



This tank is really very beautiful. Im really enjoying spending time with its transitional stages.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Thanks.

I won't be fully happy with this tank until the Crypts start to really grow in. Then it'll feel like a real tank.

Have to keep reminding myself why I chose to build it like I have: for shrimp. Each little Buce bunch = hidey holes for shrimp. Moss here and there = for shrimp. Tons of C. parva instead of leaving lots of open substrate area = for shrimp. 

Pretty sure it'll eventually end up being a great shrimp tank.



Discusluv said:


> This tank is really very beautiful. Im really enjoying spending time with its transitional stages.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

To semi-quote the movie _Clueless_, this is a total Monet. Looks grody up close but pretty great from far away.

New Anubias nana 'petite' growth:











It's the tiny, bright green speck near the old, disintegrating rhizome. Left part of it because of the new growth but glued new plants all around it. 

Buces are spreading and coloring up nicely.

In the top right of the photo, you'll see where I glued down random bits of Buce rhizome and moss. Seems to have paid off, as lil bitty baby Buces are sprouting up all over the mix.

Floating plants have nearly quadrupled in size in two weeks - now growing outside their corral:











Everything's maturing at a decent pace and I'm constantly excited about the prospect (that's slightly redundant but just go with it) of adding shrimp.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Excellent! All the signs are there... for the eventuality... of the prospect for.... shrimp! Lol!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

The 'cycle' is nearly at its end because Nitrite is dropping by the day.

While I wait, here's a look at how the floaters have exploded in my leftovers tub:











Time to start RAOKing them on a regular basis.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> The 'cycle' is nearly at its end because Nitrite is dropping by the day.
> 
> While I wait, here's a look at how the floaters have exploded in my leftovers tub:
> 
> ...


 Wow! They are growing like little aliens. 

I cannot get mine to grow like that. I need to send you all of mine and have you grow them and send them back to me- :surprise:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They generally do best if they've got something to corral them if there's a lot of flow. They're okay with flow, contrary to popular belief, but just need something to hold them somewhat in place.

I used to grow them in my 12gal long by placing them behind my spray bar. They'd grow over the front and out into the tank but were okay because something was holding them in place. 



Discusluv said:


> I cannot get mine to grow like that. I need to send you all of mine and have you grow them and send them back to me- :surprise:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Getting more and more excited as this tank nears its habitable phase. Ammonia's just about there. Didn't add ammonia today out of sheer laziness (or maybe exhaustion? Who even knows these days?), so we'll see where it's at tomorrow. 

...


Have spent a lot of time thinking about the kind of tanks I want to have at home. Realized that I need to think beyond just keeping wild-type shrimp. What about fish?! I should keep more fish at home. Maybe rarer or less common micro fish.

Haven't been much of a fan of them until recently but Heterandria formosa are the first fish I want to focus on. They're even tiny compared to adult Neo & Caridina shrimp. Had them a long time ago but didn't appreciate little fish when I was younger.

Saw them for the first time in years at a small shop in Chinatown in Washington, D.C. a few months ago and haven't stopped thinking about them. 

So... now I need to figure out a tank situation. Have all the substrate, hardscape and plants I'll need. Same goes for various LED fixtures. Even have several tanks that would work well for them - thinking something in the 5-10gal range.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Here's why it's important to save pieces of rhizome when they break off of Bucephalandra or Anubias - lil bitty baby leaves will sprout:











Snapped that during a water change earlier. I usually take pieces of rhizome, a bit of moss and just glue it to whatever (wood, rock, you know the drill) and let it do its thing. 

Here's a look at another portion:











All it took was a little patience.

Did the water change to be sure the tank is 'cycled' and I'm pretty confident that it is. Was just hitting a wall where I couldn't be sure if Ammonia was at 0 or 0.25 PPM. Gonna continue running the tank without livestock for the next month or so. That will give me time to hopefully sell off some of my equipment to fund the purchase of new shrimp. Plan is to add a mix of new Bees and some that I've already got on-hand. 

Excitement!


----------



## Maryland Guppy (Dec 6, 2014)

somewhatshocked said:


> Saw them for the first time in years at a small shop in Chinatown in Washington, D.C. a few months ago and haven't stopped thinking about them.


Jake are you officially in the area?

You've been posting like mad lately on the forum! :grin2:


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I'm there about every other week at the moment. More frequently beginning in November. No matter how hard I try to escape? It just sucks me back in. 

Wasn't able to post as much for a couple years because a work project stole every waking moment from me. Then life happened. But now I have the time to participate instead of just moderating behind the scenes.



Maryland Guppy said:


> Jake are you officially in the area?
> 
> You've been posting like mad lately on the forum! :grin2:


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Getting more and more excited as this tank nears its habitable phase. Ammonia's just about there. Didn't add ammonia today out of sheer laziness (or maybe exhaustion? Who even knows these days?), so we'll see where it's at tomorrow.
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


 I missed this post somehow.
Yes! You do need more fish in your life . 

I dont know anything about Heterandria formosa- Ill need to look this species up to see what their requirements are.

Bump:


somewhatshocked said:


> Here's why it's important to save pieces of rhizome when they break off of Bucephalandra or Anubias - lil bitty baby leaves will sprout:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Such beautiful green hues and textures in these two shots of the Buces.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

H. formosa aren't flashy or even pretty. They're goofy little boogers that approach life so nonchalantly I'm envious. These little things are livebearers but are so small they can't go bonkers with 10,000 babies like Endlers or Guppies. Seem to regulate their populations a little better. 

Currently trying to decide how to plant a standard 5.5gal or 10. Thinking simple with large-ish river stone - surrounded by smaller ones between the transition to sand - and little pockets of plants. Also have a box of Malaysian Driftwood that's been sitting unused for something like seven years.

Need to get my butt in gear and go to a couple landscape supply centers before they go into winter mode. Only have about a month before that happens.

...

One of my favorite things to do with low-tech tanks is to layer different greens. Tanks are more interesting, obviously, when there's some variation. Can't do much in terms of color but different greens and unexpected leaf shapes/sizes? Cheap and easy to accomplish. Especially if you're only scaping one small tank and not four. heh.

Even super-simple tanks with just a bunch of Anubias in the mid/foreground and Java Fern in the back can end up being really attractive. 



Discusluv said:


> I missed this post somehow.
> Yes! You do need more fish in your life .
> 
> I dont know anything about Heterandria formosa- Ill need to look this species up to see what their requirements are.
> ...


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

somewhatshocked said:


> To semi-quote the movie _Clueless_, this is a total Monet. Looks grody up close but pretty great from far away.


Monet indeed-- you can't go wrong with the Impressionist masters....

What kind of buce is that blue one? Is the blue that vivid in real life?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

As the tank progresses, it looks less and less gross up close. So it's not gonna be a total Monet for long. Maybe about six months out from it really hitting its stride.

Legitimately have no idea about the Buce variety. I'll try to look through my records later today to see if I can figure that out. I'm not sure the names most give them in the hobby are even accurate. In part because their habitats have been destroyed by greedy hobbyists and smugglers in a confusing fashion... and partly because there are so many different varieties that seem to change based on the environment they're in.

Really that blue in real life. A little deeper blue, though, with a hint of purple/purple-y red. That photo was taken with the blue moonlight turned off. Shot with an ancient iPhone 6 Plus, so it's also a bit more yellow in the photo than in real life.



Desert Pupfish said:


> Monet indeed-- you can't go wrong with the Impressionist masters....
> 
> What kind of buce is that blue one? Is the blue that vivid in real life?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Desert Pupfish said:


> Monet indeed-- you can't go wrong with the Impressionist masters....
> 
> What kind of buce is that blue one? Is the blue that vivid in real life?


 I am just going to give it the name I like:


it is "Arrogant Blue". ~ Because I have really seen that name for a Buce plant and it fits.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> H. formosa aren't flashy or even pretty. They're goofy little boogers that approach life so nonchalantly I'm envious. These little things are livebearers but are so small they can't go bonkers with 10,000 babies like Endlers or Guppies. Seem to regulate their populations a little better.
> 
> Currently trying to decide how to plant a standard 5.5gal or 10. Thinking simple with large-ish river stone - surrounded by smaller ones between the transition to sand - and little pockets of plants. Also have a box of Malaysian Driftwood that's been sitting unused for something like seven years.
> 
> ...


 I looked this fish up last night-- really interesting little fish.. 

It is the smallest of the live-bearers; and a North American native with distribution "occurring only in the USA from Cape Fear River drainage in North Carolina to southern Louisiana".


......

Too cool.

I found a design yesterday that I pinned on Pinterest ( for a future tank) that matches ( so much!) what you are describing. I really loved that it looked so authentically like a stream/river-bottom. I dont want to put pictures up on your thread that are not put up by you- but, I can send you this photo through a message if would like to see it. 



......
Malaysian wood is some of my favorite wood to use in the aquarium. I love the dark brown color-- like it used just as much with warm tones as well as with cool. Its just really versatile. Interestingly, although it is one of my favorites, I dont have any in my tanks right now. When I do my African Biotopish tank centered around my African Congo tetras, I will definitely be using Malaysian driftwood, large rounded rocks, and sand for decor. Relying chiefly on the hardscape for design. But, will also have some really high flow to mimic the flow of the waters these fish are native to.


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> I am just going to give it the name I like:
> 
> it is "Arrogant Blue". ~ Because I have really seen that name for a Buce plant and it fits.


LOL. I had to look it up, and sure enough there it was on BucePlant. Jake's looks better though.

Do the blues need lots of light to attain their color? If so, how much is enough? I'd been holding off on adding the slow growers like buce or anubias until I got my algae under control, and I was done rescaping & knew where I'd have shady spots to fill in. Just ordered 8 baby angels--so no more big changes, and I can finish fine tuning things. Maybe start a buce log with all the cholla I've been collecting on my desert hikes...


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Desert Pupfish said:


> LOL. I had to look it up, and sure enough there it was on BucePlant. Jake's looks better though.
> 
> Do the blues need lots of light to attain their color? If so, how much is enough? I'd been holding off on adding the slow growers like buce or anubias until I got my algae under control, and I was done rescaping & knew where I'd have shady spots to fill in. Just ordered 8 baby angels--so no more big changes, and I can finish fine tuning things. Maybe start a buce log with all the cholla I've been collecting on my desert hikes...


8 angels! Awesome - which types?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

@Discusluv: Definitely post the tank idea photos here! I'm a fan of convenience in instances like this.

@Desert Pupfish: They've been growing really well near the bottom of my tank, slightly shaded by a large branch, with just the stock Spec V LED (newest version) for a couple months. Nothing special. I usually leave the blue moonlight on but when I do, they look _less_ blue.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

This is it. It has a rock substrate instead of sand- but, get the idea.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Really like that general idea. 

I'm thinking somewhere between the tank in these two videos below and the photo you posted:












I think I want something with some Anubias (both Nana and Nana 'petite'), Buces, moss/Fissidens/Mini Riccia, maybe Hygrophila pinnatifida.



Discusluv said:


> This is it. It has a rock substrate instead of sand- but, get the idea.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Man... I love that tank. But, I have always been more drawn to the natural scapes as opposed to the more stylized look...

How to do this in a Fluvel Spec 3- hmmm...


----------



## Desert Pupfish (May 6, 2019)

Discusluv said:


> 8 angels! Awesome - which types?


4 Black Velvets & 4 Gold Blushing . The combo is supposed to produce half Black Velvets & half Blushing Sunrise offspring. They're little--just dime sized. I may be calling on you for your cichlid-raising expertise......


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

The Hygrophila pinnatifida, is that a plant that can grow in low-tech? 

I think its one of the most interesting plants-- kinda reminds me of Buce; but, has more of a "wood-land" look to it ( to me). Like you would find it growing on a log right next to some moss under the understory of massive firs and fallen needles. 
The tank in the video with the plants you are considering, Jake, would be stand out amazing. 
Im really hoping you'll do this look.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Yep, it grows in almost any setup but will look different depending upon the environment. It'll be greener and more leafy when in low tech setups and more compact, often red, in higher light with CO2 and ferts. 

I tend to prefer it in low tech setups because it's a darker green than most other plants and adds quite a bit of texture. 



Discusluv said:


> The Hygrophila pinnatifida, is that a plant that can grow in low-tech?


----------



## houstonreef (Aug 24, 2018)

Discusluv said:


> The Hygrophila pinnatifida, is that a plant that can grow in low-tech?
> 
> I think its one of the most interesting plants-- kinda reminds me of Buce; but, has more of a "wood-land" look to it ( to me). Like you would find it growing on a log right next to some moss under the understory of massive firs and fallen needles.
> The tank in the video with the plants you are considering, Jake, would be stand out amazing.
> Im really hoping you'll do this look.


i have it both in my low and high tech tank. In my low it craws and attaches to the back wall of the tank. In high tech with CO2, it grows like weeds.

This plan has redish/orangeish under T5 and LED.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

houstonreef said:


> i have it both in my low and high tech tank. In my low it craws and attaches to the back wall of the tank. In high tech with CO2, it grows like weeds.
> 
> This plan has redish/orangeish under T5 and LED.


Can you add a link to your journal/journals with it included? Id love to see it.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I did a thing. Had gift card balance burning a hole in my pocket and there was nothing else I wanted from a reef supplier. What am I gonna do with this?



















Because of its weird height, I'm gonna have to do something branchy and woody.

Thinking CaribSea Peace River or pool filter sand as substrate. Leaning toward Peace River because it's darker. Have already used up all my good tree-like structures of a suitable height, so gonna have to work on that a bit. Just need to sort through my driftwood collection to see if I can come up with something that's nice. Ideally I'll use ferns, Anubias, Crypts, moss, a Buce or two - my usual go-tos. I want a look that's leafy and more grown out than my usual stuff. Maybe I should try to get my hands on a bunch of tall Narrow Leaf Java Fern. 

I could go with Aqua Soil and be fancy with it but I want this tank to house Neos (kH 2-3 and gH 7ish) and Heterandria formosa - at least until I have enough to stock a 5.5gal that I've yet to set up.

Probably won't start a new journal because it makes sense to keep the Specs together.

Note: Spec III won't remain on that countertop. It'll get tucked away on a shelf or placed near my workstation. But I may stick a standard 5.5gal there.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> I did a thing. Had gift card balance burning a hole in my pocket and there was nothing else I wanted from a reef supplier. What am I gonna do with this?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 OOOHHHH- thats pretty. :surprise:
Now, I am the Java fern queen and have some for you -- do you want tall or very tall 
But, like always- algae can be a problem in my low-tech tank. 











This is the shorter one in aquarium:


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

I might copy your project for one of my new cubes. Cheers.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Copy away, @Streetwise! 

My plan (I think) for my new Spec III is to copy parts of this Spec III:










I think I've identified the background plant as Cryptocoryne undulata 'Red' and that's what I want to copy. Now just need to find some of that somewhere that won't cost an arm and a leg. Maybe some that's already a bit grown out...

This is the only driftwood I could come up with because I'm running low on small pieces:


















Slate will be beneath the substrate. It's shorter than I'd like but hoping taller, flow-y plants in the background and C. wendtii in the mid-ground will make it seem like nothing more than an accent. Thinking about Fissidens here and there. Maybe some Anubias nana 'petite' near the base of the wood. Foreground will be open with a tiny piece of driftwood.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

I like the driftwood piece-- it will be great with this look. Those wonderful crypts are really the focus anyways. 

The substrate is a perfect match.


----------



## Snapdragon (Mar 31, 2019)

somewhatshocked said:


> I think I've identified the background plant as Cryptocoryne undulata 'Red' and that's what I want to copy. Now just need to find some of that somewhere that won't cost an arm and a leg. Maybe some that's already a bit grown out...



It looks like my Cryptocoryne undulata 'red' - I got it at either PetCo or PetSmart (don't remember which). It was quite small (maybe 3"?) and was packaged like a ground cover, but grew like crazy. You'd have enough for several tanks that size from one package. The front grass looks like the mini dwarf hair grass I also got from PetCo/Smart (bought on a different day, still can't remember which store), so I'm guessing the owner of that tank shops at PetCo/Smart for their plants.



I'd offer to swap some of my already grown out ones, but they're having a seriously ugly phase at the moment (they're recovering, slowly).


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

somewhatshocked said:


> Copy away, @Streetwise!
> 
> My plan (I think) for my new Spec III is to copy parts of this Spec III:
> 
> ...


What do you use to glue the wood to the slate? Epoxy?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

@Snapdragon: I always forget that Petco & Petsmart carry tissue-cultured crypts. I need to stop by there sometime soon.

@aquanerd13: Depends upon the project and weight of the wood. But in this instance, I used super glue gel and finished things off with silicone.


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

Ok thanks.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Welp, now that I've accidentally spent most of the day responding to PMs and reading through tons of tank journals (do this, people! It's wonderful), I guess I should update another of my own.

Not a lot going on with the Spec V. Keeping bacteria alive by dosing ammonium every day. Will snag some Black King Kong shrimp sometime in the next month or so.

Buces and Crypts are growing in and I've done a bit of re-arranging. Likely to add some more in the coming weeks. 


























Really tough to get a shot of the right rear corner where some little Crypts are finally growing in:


















Right rear corner isn't really visible when looking at the front of the tank, as it's hidden behind a piece of driftwood covered in moss. But it's visible from my desk and looks pretty neat.

.....

Spec III is temporarily set up with a few Crypts so I can get a cycle going and get them growing. Will get photos of it at some point soon.

Have some additional branchy driftwood pieces coming sometime in the next week or two and will put together a taller bit of hardscape once it arrives. Then I'll add it to the tank, put in some Anubias or some of my larger Buces, hopefully some Java Fern, some additional Crypts and the tank will be good to go. 

Haven't done many lush or overgrown tanks (that weren't moss-only) and am looking forward to seeing how this plays out. 

Inhabitants will hopefully be some really dark brown/black/something Neos, depending upon what forum members have available. Will also have a few Heterandria formosa as I work on a larger tank for them. 

.....

Been doing some brainstorming as I prepare another tank but am not yet settled on what it will be. I plan to house Heterandria formosa and Zebra Babaulti (because @Discusluv's Babaulti have turned out to be stunning) along with Neo culls. So it'll have some sort of sand as a substrate, rock or driftwood, all the everyday low-tech plants I already have and some Hygrophila pinnatifida because I've recently begun to appreciate it.

The empty tanks I have on-hand: 



Deep Blue Professional/Seapora 5.5gal

30cm rimless cube (7.13gal)

8.7ish gallon rimless (slight) bowfront (like this)


Just need to get my ducks in a row and figure it out. Won't be running whatever I set up without a cover because I'll have fish. Kind of want to save the cube for the winter and set it up as a Pure Red Line CRS tank with this piece of wood I bought specifically for the tank about seven years ago:


















They've both been waiting all that time for me to put them to use. How's that for planning and patience? 

You can see why I'd want the cube to be a shrimp-only tank with little in terms of plants because the wood would be the focus. Maybe a Buce here or there but certainly nothing glued to it. Has lots of nice hidey holes for shrimp. A tank like that wouldn't have much in terms of lush plants to keep skittish fish feeling comfortable. 

The standard 5.5gal is small and common. Everyone knows the drill with a tank like that. Have everything I need for it - including an old Finnex LED. 

The bowfront would be easier to scape with lots of plants. Would have to get a new light for it - something like an ONF Flat Nano or Fluval 3.0 Plant Nano. It would be a bit difficult to cover without considerable expense. Unless anyone out there has any DIY ideas. Can't have anything janky-looking in my kitchen. Could DIY something out of clear netting and cut acrylic, I guess. Anyone have suggestions that won't break the bank?


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Welp, now that I've accidentally spent most of the day responding to PMs and reading through tons of tank journals (do this, people! It's wonderful), I guess I should update another of my own.
> 
> Not a lot going on with the Spec V. Keeping bacteria alive by dosing ammonium every day. Will snag some Black King Kong shrimp sometime in the next month or so.
> 
> ...


That crypt in the first picture ( in the Fluvel V) is very pretty- has a pink tinge to it in picture. Interesting...
The tank is humming along and the buce are going bonkers! Mine is barely throwing off microscopic leaves... 



I Imagine, by now, the Spec V is getting a great deal of beneficial, little creatures and microbes perfect for when you add the shrimp. You have been very patient- much more than I--- and most likely why I lost some Bloody Mary Shrimp to begin with. Poor things. This seems to have stabilized and Ive noticed that my most beautiful babaulti is berried-- some babies coming to you very soon. 


Looking forward to seeing the Spec III come together as it will be very different than what you have done recently. Also, the shrimp choices you have coming up for all your recent builds are exciting to me- I haven't seen many varieties of shrimp actually in others tanks, but only in vendors photos. :smile2:


That wood piece reminds me of my hornwood branch- much too interesting too cover up in plants. It should be seen. Thank you for reminding me of this when I think of doing my upcoming vase. Although, not entirely sure yet if I will use this wood or the Malaysian wood. Or, maybe Ill go sans-wood- just make a jungle of stem plants-- lol!


Thanks for taking the time to share where you are. Its always a pleasure.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

If I can get that pink-ish Crypt to grow at any reasonable rate, I'll RAOK a bunch of it on the forum. It's taken a looong time to grow up from the rhizome. 

There are tons of critters roaming around. Daphnia, seed shrimp, other little white specks, a few detritus worms, a few non-planarian flatworms. They don't show up in all of my tanks but I love it when they do.

That's awesome about the Babaulti!

Sometimes it seems silly to allow something as simple as a piece of driftwood to be the star of a tank. Certainly does to me. But in instances like this it almost _has_ to be. 

Some try to shy away from the planning stages and aren't realistic with themselves about trials and tribulations. I find this hobby works better when all the good and bad is shared. And planning? It's half the fun. Sometimes it takes years to put something together - like with the 30cm cube. I knew when I got the tank that at some point I'd want to shut down some of my PRL tanks and that day is coming soon.

Definitely a good idea to let others see that tanks, more often than not, look less than stellar for quite some time in the beginning. Important to see that patience is easily 50% of the hobby. 




Discusluv said:


> That crypt in the first picture ( in the Fluvel V) is very pretty- has a pink tinge to it in picture. Interesting...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


----------



## bortass (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks for creating this journal. It's been an interesting read. I'm thinking of getting a small tank for my home office and the Spec V may be a real good fit. Quick question if you don't mind. My experience is with tanks ranging from 20 - 120 gallons. I don't have an overstocking habit. For example, my low tech planted 120 only had a dozen or so small fish in it. I no longer have the tank due to a relocation, so will be starting from scratch. I have no experience with FW shrimp, just SW shrimp when I had a reef system. Am I asking for trouble with trying my first small tank, and shrimp at the same time?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

I don't think you're asking for trouble. 5ish gallons isn't _that_ small.

Would just recommend you spend 3-4 more weeks reading about shrimp, parameters, all that and making sure you fully comprehend it all. Generally, make sure nothing seems overwhelming or confusing. Then start with something simple like Cherry Shrimp. 

If you have the space, a standard 10-gallon aquarium would be easier to scape and plant. Would also be cheaper. $15-$20 for the tank, $25 for a filter, $25 for an LED fixture. Also gives you twice the water volume, so stable parameters are a bit easier.



bortass said:


> Thanks for creating this journal. It's been an interesting read. I'm thinking of getting a small tank for my home office and the Spec V may be a real good fit. Quick question if you don't mind. My experience is with tanks ranging from 20 - 120 gallons. I don't have an overstocking habit. For example, my low tech planted 120 only had a dozen or so small fish in it. I no longer have the tank due to a relocation, so will be starting from scratch. I have no experience with FW shrimp, just SW shrimp when I had a reef system. Am I asking for trouble with trying my first small tank, and shrimp at the same time?


----------



## bortass (Sep 23, 2019)

Thanks for the reply. I'm in my research phase at the moment and my first thought would have been a 20L but I have never tried a nano tank before. I'll keep lurking and reading. Thanks again.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Parameter update:

Typically, I cycle shrimp tanks with 2-3PPM of ammonia/ammonium. Once cycled, then I drop things down to about 1PPM for a few weeks before adding shrimp. But I decided to try something different.

Bumped this tank (and my others that are shrimp-free) up to 2PPM last night to build bacteria up. Since it's going to be a while before I can add shrimp, I figured it might be interesting to see how long it takes for the tank (and others) to be able to handle twice as much ammonium as they've been getting.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Time to share a photo of the Spec III:











Crypts in the back will grow to the top of the tank and flow forward, essentially (hopefully) giving the tank a jungle look. Crypts in the middle and toward the front will be shorter.

A better look at the Crypts:











Glued on another piece of Manzanita to give the hardscape more height. Used a zip tie to hold it in place and forgot to remove it... so it's in there for good. Maybe I'll hide it with some Anubias nana 'petite' at some point. 

Thought about adding moss but don't want it to disappear in what will ultimately be an overgrown tank. Moss is something that can easily be added later - possibly attached to a small piece of wood in the front of the tank. Could even use Fissidens fontanus. Nothing is set in stone but I'm excited about having a tank that's nothing like the rest of my boxes of water.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

This little tank is right next to you most of the time when you are working as well


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Right in the middle of 5 screens, even. Really breaks up the malarky I have to wade through every day.

Honestly, all but one of my tiny tanks (H. rubra) are right beside my desk. Figure I should look at them a lot if I'm going to have them in my home. Makes having them more enjoyable and I feel more invested in their success.

I'm strangely more excited about the Spec III, now that I have it by my desk, than I am about the rest of my tanks. Probably because it's so simple. And because I'm anticipating huge Crypts within the next 6-8 months.



Discusluv said:


> This little tank is right next to you most of the time when you are working as well


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Spec III Update: Added some ceramic media from one of my canister filters a couple days ago and the tank already shows nitrite at about 2PPM. Yay? Doesn't change anything because I'll be allowing this tank to grow in and mature for a month or two. But nice to know there won't be an issue getting it to process waste. It's eating 1.5PPM ammonium per day.

Great to have a reminder that things can be easier with inert substrate. 

Using tap water to "cycle" this tank but will switch to remineralized RO/DI. It's currently sitting at kH 2-3 and gH 7-8 and that's close to what I'll aim for when mixing my own water.

Wouldn't normally have too much of an issue using tap but the water system here adds a ton of chloramine. That means there's ammonia/ammonium once it's hit with Prime. On top of the 1-2PPM ammonia that already exists in the water supply on a regular basis. So it's not exactly ideal in a shrimp tank.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Finally sorted through all of the giant pieces of Manzanita I've got and was able to come up with a bunch of scraps that will be perfect for tiny tanks.

Check it:


















Most of it had broken off through the years into the bottom of the containers the wood was in. Cut off a few select branchy pieces. I should have looked through that stuff years ago. Would have been able to come up with something way nicer for the Spec III.

Speaking of the III: Processes 2PPM Ammonia per day, no Nitrite remains. Gonna be a fun waiting game until I can add shrimp.

The new piece of wood I added has some fun gunk growing on it:











It'll be gone by the time shrimp are added but they would love it.

Spec V is chugging along but the Ramshorns have ruined my C. parva bed:










_*insert rage*_

Not even gonna replant it. Just gonna remove the rest, I think.

Unrelated to these tanks but... I got a new toy.










Any guesses?

Finally used up all the store credit I had after trading in 1,000+ Endlers this spring. The store estimated it was closer 2,000 but who really knows? They were a nightmare. All I know is I snagged a new toy.


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

I am guessing that is a filter guard for baby shrimp? Kinda odd shape though. IDK what it is.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

They're parts that go to this:










Was going to go with a standard 5.5gal or 10gal but decided to use something that looks nicer and is all-in-one.

Guess it's time to start yet another journal. Will probably wait until I have hardscape figured out and have the new substrate I want in-hand.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> They're parts that go to this:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I love the look of these tanks. I would love to get the 32 gallon! Looks great on that countertop. Warm toned soil/substrate would look amazing.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

While I'm not a fan of having another cube, the interior dimensions have grown on me over the past day. Not a big fan of the height but like the length and width. 

Need to spend a couple hours coming up with hardscape. Thinking something with black lava rock and manzanita to create some height.



Discusluv said:


> I love the look of these tanks. I would love to get the 32 gallon! Looks great on that countertop. Warm toned soil/substrate would look amazing.


----------



## bortass (Sep 23, 2019)

What's the purpose of the black stuff that looks like screening that they have at the top of these tanks? I think the SPEC 16g has the same thing. My wife didn't like that on a few of the tank models we looked at, so I'm curious if there is a reason for the design choice.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

It's to disguise visible waterline, buildup and dampen light spillover.



bortass said:


> What's the purpose of the black stuff that looks like screening that they have at the top of these tanks? I think the SPEC 16g has the same thing. My wife didn't like that on a few of the tank models we looked at, so I'm curious if there is a reason for the design choice.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Some interesting mold growth on the new piece of wood in my Spec III:










Protein film on the surface of the water adds an interesting dynamic to the shot.


----------



## Streetwise (May 24, 2019)

Great photo! Very sci fi.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

*Spec III:*

Cryptocoryne have finally stopped melting and new growth has begun:


















Still need to make a trip to Petco to see if I can get my hands on more C. undulata/undulatus to fill out the back of the tank. It's surprisingly tough to find at my usual haunts.


*Spec V:*

Time to trim the moss?










Check out all the bits of stuff growing around the myriad Bucephalandra in the tank:










Unrelated but tons of my Tillandsia are throwing pups in the sunroom:










Gonna have to start moving them inside over the next week because the room isn't insulated. My place is going to be overflowing with houseplants.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> *Spec III:*
> 
> Cryptocoryne have finally stopped melting and new growth has begun:
> 
> ...


Excellent pictures-- hope you take more of the houseplants as well.


----------



## aquanerd13 (Jun 22, 2019)

I really like the tillandsia. It is a very unique looking plant. The tank looks great! I can't wait to see it grown in!


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Woah, it's been a while since I updated any of my journals. In the midst of a somewhat unexpected move, so won't really be settled for another week.

But here's a look at my Spec III, which is coming along so much better than I could have expected:










Will eventually ditch the thermometer and apparently didn't have sense enough to remove the magnetic cleaner before snapping a photo. Genius stuff, huh?

Crypts in the back are only just beginning to sprout leaves and there are some Wendtii babies kinda hidden/sprouting on the left side of the tank. May add more since I have some extras. Back will hopefully - some day - be filled with tall, flowing Crypt leaves. Front half of the tank will be open. I'll keep the moss in check because it's attached high in the tank. Piece of moss-covered wood on the substrate is easy to remove for quick trims. Can't get much more simple than that.

Also added a couple pieces of fiberglass window screen between the LED and top of the tank. That resolved severe algae issues in less than two weeks. These little lights pack way more power than you think.

Once I'm settled, I'll add some Neocaridina shrimp to the tank and will update with photos. And maybe provide updates on all my other little tanks.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

Im glad you have reached the point where you can take a breath and give an update. Moving can be a drain- I know. 
This tank is lookin steller. I love the blue hue the background is giving off in contrast with the green plants. When those crypts get there red color *( the taller one) and grow over the branches it will look even better. 
Maybe some bloody Mary's?


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

Pretty much set on dark/dark wild-type Neos. They're a natural fit for a tank like this. Along with a few Babaulti - eventually.



Discusluv said:


> Maybe some bloody Mary's?


While moving just plain sucks? I'm excited about it. Silver lining and all that. This will give me way more time for tanks, there's a utility sink, better water pressure, better USPS location, better windows for houseplants. You know, all the fun things we get excited about in adulthood.


----------



## Discusluv (Dec 24, 2017)

somewhatshocked said:


> Pretty much set on dark/dark wild-type Neos. They're a natural fit for a tank like this. Along with a few Babaulti - eventually.
> 
> 
> 
> While moving just plain sucks? I'm excited about it. Silver lining and all that. This will give me way more time for tanks, there's a utility sink, better water pressure, better USPS location, better windows for houseplants. You know, all the fun things we get excited about in adulthood.


 Yes, I remember now, your doing wild type neos. Perfect! I remembered about the babaulti 


Thats good about the move then! I am all for all those things you list. Simple pleasures are the greatest because they keep us happy daily.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

WOW! I haven't updated this journal in so long it's insane. Guess COVID took a lot out of me.

But I bought a bunch more Spec IIIs and am gonna start them up soon. Guess I'll also need to update on the two existing tanks.


----------

